# LOST fans: Check this out



## Barbara L (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.oceanic-air.com/

There are a few interesting things here, like hidden messages.  Sign up for their newsletter here also.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 16, 2005)

I Double Dog Dare You to CHeck IT Out !


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 16, 2005)

That's ok Maidrite.  We can keep it all to ourselves!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm heading over there now.
I can't wait for LOST to start!!!
I love the first few weeks of the new fall season.  

Thanks !


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 18, 2005)

LOST won the emmy for best drama!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a few more days until it's on again!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't wait!!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 19, 2005)

Me either!!   We're going to see Neil Diamond tomorrow night and LOST starts on wed. I'm not sure which I'm more excited about!


----------

